# Lucky Day at the dump



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2010)

Saturday i went to my transfer station(dump and while throwing out my trash I noticed what looked to be a very high end computer along with a very nice keyboard and a laser mouse. i also grabbed a nice boom box and a dvd player, ALL of it worked with the exception of a small problem with the computer but it fired up and i knew it was worth having it checked out. I got it back today after having a Pop capacitor replaced and had the comp wiper clean with my XP loaded in. It is a Pentium 4 2,8 Ghz, 250 gig hard drive, 2 dual layer dvd burners and 1 gig of Ram, and hs 4 fans to keep it cool. Its way faster then my older desk top so Im very happy. I think it was a gamers computer as those need lots of fans cause those games eat up resource. Its amazing what people throw out. I also grabbed another boom box which is an exact duplicate of the one this weekend so now my daughter and son have stereos, even the cd and dble tape players work along with full antennas. I have tokeep looking as there is always computer stuff over there like printers and desktops and monitors. I want to look for a comp for my son now as I want to keep my pld desktop in storage for awhile, hes 6 so I dont want him ruining that computer, its till to nice to give it to him.


----------



## IQwine (Jan 20, 2010)

way to go, Wade


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice score! I would never get rid of any computer with a working hard drive inside! With the right tools you can retrieve everything off them.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2010)

Me neither, I usually save the hard drive and use them as a back up.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Our local landill is run by a company from Vermont and we getmost of Vermont's garbage trucked over here. What used to be a small landfill is now known as Mount Dump! Anyway a month ago I took over a truck full of old computer equipment gathered over the years and I asked about it and the weigh station- no, you can't dump anything electronic anymore. It costs $14 per piece to get rid of it and they recycle it and make money off it. Well I didn't have hundreds of dollars on me to pay for all of it, so it came back home with me. I was told of a local place that accepts the stuff for free. Every couple months they call a company that sends a trailer truck to pick it up and be recycled. 


So yes Wade, you got quite a score while dumpster diving!


----------



## admiral (Jan 21, 2010)

Good score!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 21, 2010)

good score Wade......i have collected everything from an antique Mobil Oil Gasoline pump to a large assortment of toys and playthings for my grandson when he comes up for a visit..indeed, the dump is no dump


----------



## vcasey (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, great find.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 21, 2010)

That was a great find, Wade. I just now got a new computer and I can't find a place to recycle my old one unless I pay about $50. I guess I'll have to clear everything out and give it to my son. good ideaabout saving the hard drive!! I now have Windows 7 and so far it seems to be OK!


----------



## scotty (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats a winner wade.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2010)

You can reformat that old hard drive and use it for back up files, thats what I do. I used to copy and burn all my own moves so I have around 16 160 gig hard drives and 4 360 gig hard drives all full with movies on them, each movie takes up 4.36 gigs a pce.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 22, 2010)

I just read that last post as "you can _referment_ that old hard drive" LOL!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 23, 2010)

wade said:


> You can reformat that old hard drive and use it for back up files, thats what I do. I used to copy and burn all my own moves so I have around 16 160 gig hard drives and 4 360 gig hard drives all full with movies on them, each movie takes up 4.36 gigs a pce.






Dang wade, you must be hell on computers buddy to have accumulated that many hard drives from defunct computers


----------



## Joanie (Jan 23, 2010)

Melissa said:


> I just read that last post as "you can _referment_ that old hard drive" LOL!



Melissa,

Hehe I guess we know we are at wine making forum! =)


Great finds, Wade


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 23, 2010)

you have to watch out on that Melissa.....she has *corrected* me as well


----------



## Joanie (Jan 23, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> you have to watch out on that Melissa.....she has *corrected* me as well



Al? 

:þ~~~~~~~~~






=)


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2010)

Hell is finally over. I have spent the last week working on computers. My daughters laptop was screwed up for sometime so i finally broke down and figured out how to fix that right before all this started which required reformatting the hard drive using the partitioned section without a disc and that took me forever to figure out. Then hat free one which needed a little work once I got it back setting it up with all my hardware and stuff. In that process my screen went on my laptop and got that fixed. Now I just finished up setting up the other computer for my so and it made it into his room tonight. Im sick of these things now, so what the heck am I doing here!


----------



## gaudet (Jan 24, 2010)

Glutton for punishment????


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 24, 2010)

Al? 

:þ~~~~~~~~~





She went to my vineyard page and (thankfully) read it and pointed out the errors in grammar and need for better overall readability...it was very helpful


----------



## Melissa (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah..I'm trouble  
I generally need just as many corrections! This time I just had wine on the brain instead of computers. (That's true more often than not!)


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 24, 2010)

It's a matter of professionalism.... You should always check your spelline!!!


----------



## gaudet (Jan 24, 2010)

Say what ?????


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 24, 2010)

Just being a smart A$$. Because they were discussing on the last page about Mellissa correcting spelling and grammer on Al's website. 


Hints.... Its important to check your spelline.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 24, 2010)

I was playing your second fiddle goodfella. Sorry I thought you hit it just right. Ya made me laugh anyaway.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 24, 2010)

For clarification and for the record...I wasn't correcting Melissa's spelling! Not at all! I thought it was wonderful that she misread "formatting" as "fermenting". It sure made me smile. I'd be willing to bet that if we were on a computer related board, it never would have crossed Melissa's mind that it said "fermenting". It all has to do with context.

And to add...I don't correct anyone's spelling because my spelling stinks out loud! =)


----------



## Melissa (Jan 25, 2010)

I got you Joan! I thought it was pretty funny myself. 


Al was just referring to some editting help I gave him on his website. BUT, now that that's out there I have to be careful about my typos!  haha


----------

